

Twitter OAuth on Java AppEngine - martinadamek
http://www.martinadamek.com/2010/01/28/twitter-oauth-on-java-appengine/

======
axemclion
I used Twitter4J to write a "simple tweet scheduler". Twitter4J seems like an
easier application. Here is the source code on using Twitter4J using OAuth.

[http://code.google.com/p/twitteybot/source/browse/trunk/src/...](http://code.google.com/p/twitteybot/source/browse/trunk/src/com/appspot/twitteybot/ui/TwitterAccountManager.java)

You can check out the application at <http://time2tweet.appspot.com>

------
martinadamek
Yes, Twitter4J is nice, but I still somehow prefer to handle JSON responses by
myself. It gives me greater control and flexibility to API changes.

------
mrclark411
Good stuff Martin. AppEngine needs more of this.

